# Having flash problem on AOSP



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

I tried doing the fix posted HERE last night and whenever I tried to play a video after removing the permissions I got "Select an action No application can perform this action"

This morning I uninstalled Dolphin then reinstalled it, went to check the files again in Root Explorer and once I get to the app_plugins folder it's empty.

I'm really at a loss here and I'm hoping someone with more knowledge of this can help me out.

Thanks in advance


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Which rom did you flash? I'm on cm7 I'm using 10.2 adobe flash works fine with me


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm on ShiftAOSP 2.0


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

Try to play a flash video in dolphin, this builds the missing folder.


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

I should have mentioned that I only use Dolphin and remove the stock browser. I uninstalled the market version of flash and installed THIS modded version that supports HULU. I tried to follow the video, but couldn't find the advanced settings in Dolphin as it's a newer version than in the video.

I tried playing a video and I get "an error occured"

I checked Root Explorer and I have the plugins folder back now. Last time I removed all the permissions and I lost the folders. Should I not remove the permissions this time?

edit: just to make sure I understand what I'm doing, do I remove permissions just from the config.data file or the permissions from every file in this string /data/data/com.android.browser/app_plugins/com.adobe.flashplayer/.macromedia/Flash_Player/config.data

edit: now I don't even have a com.android.browser to mobi.mgeek.TunnyBrowser in data/data.

I give up. I have no idea wth the problem is. I'm not sure why flash stopped working on AOSP anyways??


----------

